# Agde to Benidorm



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Going from Agde to Benidorm end of September looking for interesting places with reasonable priced campsites to stay on the way got about 4 weeks to spare.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If it were me, I'd be sure to stop off at Calella De Palafrugell on the Costa Brava.

It's a bit of Old Spain.

No high rises, small restaurants overlooking the beach, clifftop walks in both directions.

There are two sites there: 

Siesta, all singing all dancing but a goodly walk to the coast.

Our preferred site is Moby Dick (very Spanish name!) - pretty basic but a great location just a 10 min stroll to the beach. On MHF Database.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Not a site but a lovely aire at Port Vendres - short(ish) walk into Collioure which is beautiful

Catz


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now that looks like our kind of place.

cabby


----------

